# Rigid or suspension...can't decide.



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey guys, 
i haven't posted here for a while cause i mainly ride my fully all summer while there is no snow in the mountains but since fall is coming soon im again thinking about urban riding.

so now with the question,
who here is riding rigid forks on their mtb? i am going to be building up a 24" ns capital for my ride this winter and am thinking of going rigid. i got some cromo ns district 3.4" rise bars and am thinking of getting a black market rigid cause it only weights 2.5 pounds.

the only thing im worried about is i have a bad wrist. its not weak or anything but hurts if i take a hard hit.
would the cromo bars help with that or should i stick to suspension forks?
if i go suspension im either going with a 
rock shox revelation 426 dual air lowered to about 70 
or 
06 fox vanilla 32 lowered to about 70.
its going to be a light build

any help would be great.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i think it would be way more dope with a ridgid. but a vanilla would be trick too.

i personally have rigid and i like it alot. its only hard on ur wrists when you mess up....lol. but i use it for street/urban/dj and i like to jump with it too, 

but thats just what i think


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

I have 2 bikes. One rigid, one not. Call me pu$$y but I cannot for the life of me build up to any decent size jumps on my rigid. Its just so difficult after being on a pike for the majority of my riding life.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

i guess i should add that it would be 95% street/park and 5% jump build.

i really want to try a rigid but my wrist would hurt a little after riding my old urban build and it had an argyle on it. 
maybe the smoother i get the less it would hurt. i just like to mess around and manual alot and do little 180's and i want to learn 3's sometime.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I have a bad wrist myself and refuse to ever ride rigid again. If you are going to be doing any kind of drops and bigger gaps, go with suspension. You're wrists will thank you, believe me. Just a fork with little travel set up nice and stiff and you will be good to go.


----------



## blahwtf? (Aug 6, 2005)

rigid front end = wrist hell.

suspension front end = 140mm or so of plush wrist dampening.

on road and urban, it is not as bad an there are less things to get destroyed ie: no scratched stanctions, no magnesium brake mounts, etc. gravel roads and dirt bumps rattle my fillings. i have a identiti.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

maybe you should try the Atomlab forf w/ 60mm.


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

rigid is definitely nice, it does take getting used to like anything, but it makes you a smoother and better rider, plus its cheap. i just picked up a rigid 20mm fork for $79 shipped from soul cycles


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Sombrio69 - i don't see to much of a point for the stomlab fork cause half of the benefit of the rigid is how light it is. there are plenty of nice suspension forks that are lighter then the atomlab, more tuneable, and feel alot better.

im working out buyin a revelation now but if it falls through i will probably pick up a rigid. i already have the fox van 32 cause im replacing it with a talas on my wife's kona dawg. i could keep the fox and get a rigid and if i don't like the rigid i can put the fox on.

thanks again guys,


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

If its any help I run my DJ bike rigid during the winter for skate parks and Rays, but throw on a 90mm fork for the summer.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Your best bet would be to ride a friends bmx or another rigid and see how it feels. imo rigid only hurts your wrists if your a hack


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> Your best bet would be to ride a friends bmx or another rigid and see how it feels. imo rigid only hurts your wrists if your a hack


i am a hack, thats why i have hurt wrists to begin with.

i rode a bmx cruiser on a small dirt jump and it hurt my wrists a little but i would push the front end down hard to meet the landing like i usually do with suspension. im sure its just a technique thing with rigid.

so many options, i need to meet more people around here so i can ride their bikes.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

From what it sounds like I think you should just go with suspension, you don't want to further injure your wrists and not be able to ride at all.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

agreed, 
how is the f100 working for you? also where is your suburban?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

climbingbubba said:


> agreed,
> how is the f100 working for you? also where is your suburban?


I put the f100 on my p2 for a few days. its amazing, so plush. then I took it off and got the race and everything put on. I'm going to try and lower down to 80 or so.

Profile cranks are back ordered cause they didn't have the Ti 6" spindle in stock and so is the blk mrkt underboss stem... and I need to order some more parts. its slow going :madman:


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I had a Vanilla 100 RLC that I lowered to 70. I had it on my STP. I rode street and jumps and stuff. It was nice. I don't like rigid, I think it's lame.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> I put the f100 on my p2 for a few days. its amazing, so plush. then I took it off and got the race and everything put on. I'm going to try and lower down to 80 or so.
> 
> Profile cranks are back ordered cause they didn't have the Ti 6" spindle in stock and so is the blk mrkt underboss stem... and I need to order some more parts. its slow going :madman:


how do you ride a fork without a race on? that can't be good for it.

i was thinking of getting the blk mrkt stem as well. are they all out of stock? the website says they have them in black and red.

maybe i should stick with suspension and just lower it alot, maybe down to an A/C height of 440-450ish. then later when i get bored during the winter and have nothing better to do with my money ill put a rigid on it.

i also should mention that ill be ridding to some of my classes cause my campus is pretty big and i live kind of close. i was going to make this bike look all blinged out like my last one but then it might get stolen. so im going to pull stickers off of everything and maybe eventually do a ghetto spray paint job. definately going to have everything be bolt on so it can't get stolen as well. also it has V-brakes. i think most bike thiefs are stupid and think that disc brakes mean its an expensive bike. thats also why i was considering a rigid cause that would only add to the ghetto look of it for people who didn't know what it was.


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

just got my new rigid from soul. 20mm heavy and stiff


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

climbingbubba said:


> how do you ride a fork without a race on? that can't be good for it.
> 
> i was thinking of getting the blk mrkt stem as well. are they all out of stock? the website says they have them in black and red.
> 
> ...


Ya i justed wanted to see how it rode. Keep in mind that the capital has 14mm drop outs, so your going to have to run a bmx hub, but then you can run micro gearing which is dope on a mtb and if you wanted to run a free coaster you have so many options.

is this kinda what you were thinking: https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2240443/
https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2135425/

or no, better yet like this:


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> Ya i justed wanted to see how it rode. Keep in mind that the capital has 14mm drop outs, so your going to have to run a bmx hub, but then you can run micro gearing which is dope on a mtb and if you wanted to run a free coaster you have so many options.
> 
> is this kinda what you were thinking: https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2240443/
> https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2135425/
> ...


Soooooo sick!!!!!!
i can't wait
i have the build planned out ill post it here and you guys can give me advise

2008 NS capital frame red
2007 rock shox revelation 426 dual air or black market rigid fork
atomlab pimp rear pimplite front (go-ride.com keeps telling me these will work will V-brakes) laced to wethepeople cassette rear and demolition mary kate front hub
schwalbe tabletops
wethepeople royal cranks with ti spindle
wellgo mg -1's (side note have you guys seen the ti version of these 296 grams!!)
shimano xtr v brake, some linear cable, and no idea what lever yet
pivotal seat and post
kmc 710sl chain
23t profile sprocket
NS district 3.4" rise handlebars
black market stem or something like it
bmx grips

should be close to 25 or 26 pounds


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

after making the switch to rigid after 10 years on suspension, my wrists were only sore for the first week. now i don't even notice the massive overshooting ~12 foot to flat in the bottom of the bowls anymore....


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

ilikemybike011 said:


> I had a Vanilla 100 RLC that I lowered to 70. I had it on my STP. I rode street and jumps and stuff. It was nice. I don't like rigid, I think it's lame.


so you have tried rigid i take it? what made it "lame"?

westcoasthucker- what rigid do you have?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

SRacer said:


> just got my new rigid from soul. 20mm heavy and stiff


Very cool!!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i really dont like the look of that 20mm ridgide forker. it looks wack. get a dmr or something


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

well i decided to get a rock shox revelation for now. i like the idea of the floodgate option. i ended up getting it for just over 200 for the dual air so if it sucks im not out too much. its light but ill be running it with a bmx 10mm front hub so that will stiffen it up a little

thanks for the advise


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

man, i hate the look of a mountain bike with rigid.
looks so ugly; its weird IMO.
the only set up that I liked was this one...








siiiick.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

climbingbubba said:


> Hey guys,
> i haven't posted here for a while cause i mainly ride my fully all summer while there is no snow in the mountains but since fall is coming soon im again thinking about urban riding.
> 
> so now with the question,
> ...


since you have a bad wrist, get suspension. simple as that. i'm in the same position. if my wrist wasn't f-ed i'd still be riding a bmx 20" or 24" on dj's. then, if you're going to ride any xc-trail type stuff once again suspension is better.....


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I'd go with suspension, but somehow this bike stops me... www.ns-bikes.com

If you go to news, then to bike check. At the bottom of all the pictures theres a black rigid mtb with a pink stem. I can't upload it for some reason, but that stuff is hot.


----------



## ll 3nZo ll (Feb 15, 2007)

climbingbubba said:


> Hey guys,
> i haven't posted here for a while cause i mainly ride my fully all summer while there is no snow in the mountains but since fall is coming soon im again thinking about urban riding.
> 
> so now with the question,
> ...


If your wrists are bad like mine it is not worth running a rigid IMO. I run an 06 Fox Van 32 lowered to 100 and it helps a lot with my wrists. However I am still experiencing some pain.


----------

